# Site General > Off-topic Cafe > Creative Corner >  Wolf drawing - WIP

## Rapture

Here's something I started working on yesterday while I was at home at the height of my sickness. Luckily I feel much better tonight and get to clean the rats.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Hopefully I will find some time to keep developing this one... this is probably 3 hours in? I used a reference photo from corbis.com.

----------


## Laooda

SO GOOOOOOD D!!!  :Bowdown: 

I really love the expression!

----------


## Aonaen

Glad your feeling better, So when are you gonna draw me as a bear haha

----------


## Sasquatch Art

Oh it is beautiful how it is...I couldn't even imagine it "finished"  :Surprised: ....An overload of talent.

----------


## tigerlily

I LOVE IT!!   :Surprised: 

It's

----------


## Spaniard

Really nice work!  :Bowdown: 




> SO GOOOOOOD D!!! 
> 
> I really love the expression!


He/She has that..."Should I eat you or run away expression"

----------


## spix14

*scream* I love wolfys! So cool!

----------


## Laooda

> Really nice work! 
> 
> 
> 
> He/She has that..."Should I eat you or run away expression"


LOL  Right!?!?!?  Looks like he/she is just about to bolt back a few feet to stare from a safer position???

----------


## Rapture

> SO GOOOOOOD D!!! 
> 
> I really love the expression!


Spanks!




> Glad your feeling better, So when are you gonna draw me as a bear haha


Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.........




> Oh it is beautiful how it is...I couldn't even imagine it "finished" ....An overload of talent.


Thanks a lot!




> I LOVE IT!!  
> 
> It's


You know how to make a girl feel special!  :Embarassed:   :Razz: 




> Really nice work! 
> 
> 
> 
> He/She has that..."Should I eat you or run away expression"


Thanks!




> *scream* I love wolfys! So cool!


Me too!  :Good Job:

----------

